# 7. Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon am Sonntag den 15.09.2013



## Toni172 (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
die 7. Auflage des schon legendären Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon rückt so langsam näher. 

Anmelden kann man sich unter www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de

Der Marathon ist ein Lauf zur "Rosbacher Bike-Challenge 2013". 

2010 wurde die Marathon DM ausgetragen und die Profis waren voll des Lobes wegen der schönen und anspruchsvollen Strecke. 

Wenn Ihr Fragen haben solltet dann her damit, ich versuche sie gerne zu beantworten. 

Gruß Toni


----------



## johnnypepp (3. August 2013)

bin am überlegen, mich auch anzumelden...wäre mein erster marathon auf dem mtb überhaupt (früher hobbymäßig straßenrennen gefahren). die strecke kenne ich, ist schön und für meinen geschmack nicht wenig anspruchsvoll. meine frage: wie viele startblöcke gibt es für die 54er-runde? ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, wo ich mich da leistungsmäßig einordnen kann/soll. komme bis september vielleicht auf 3.000 trainingskilometer dieses jahr. 

vielen dank und besten gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (5. August 2013)

Hallo,
bisher wurde nicht in Blocks gestartet. Wir haben uns die Entscheidung vorbehalten und dies sicherheitshalber in der Ausschreibung angegeben.
Ich würde mich halt nicht gerade in die ersten Reihen stellen. Außer Du gibst Dir den Anspruch in der AK oder Gesamtwertung vorne mit zu fahren dann ist das natürlich sinnvoller.  Um mal in einen Marathon "hineinzuschnupper" ist das Mittelfeld bzw. die hintere Hälfte der Startaufstellung nicht schlecht. Da hat man auch noch genügend Teilnehmer die man dann später überholen kann, was einen ja auch motiviert.


----------



## cube2 (7. August 2013)

Hallo,
meiner Meinung nach einer der schönsten MTB-Marathons in Deutschland den ich kenne, ich bin ihn die letzten Jahren auch schon mehrmals gefahren und kann ihn nur empfehlen.
Steile Anstiege am Dünsberg die es in sich haben, und auch heftige Abfahrten wie die berühmt berüchtigte "Rutsche", sowie tolle Organisation,Verpflegung,Parkplätze und begeistert anfeuerte Zuschauer alles in allem ein klasse MTB-Marathon in einer tollen Landschaft den es sich lohnt einmal gefahren zu sein, also Anmelden.


----------



## Fuzzymobil (19. August 2013)

Hallo,
schade, dass erst ca 150 fahrer gemeldet sind! Es ist eine Schande für alle MTBler die aus der näheren Umgebung kommen. Mensch so ein Event muß man doch unterstürzen. Ich fahr jetzt das dritte mal mit und ist mir Sch...egal und wenn ich als letzter durchs Ziel fahre.
Wenn ich meine Bikekollegen  frage Stöhn Hmhh jo ne weis nicht...
Es macht total Spass an dem Tag dort zu fahren. Man kann einfach darauf los donnern - keine Spaziergänge und sogar Zuschauer die einen immer anfeuern egal auf welcher Position. Ausserdem gibt es ja noch 3 verschiedene Klassen.
Der Dünsberg MTB Marathon ist für mich ein regionales Highlight! 
Ich freu mich darauf. Los anmelden.

2011 gab es sogar noch den 107 km Lauf. Also 2x 54km Runde. 

LG Michi


----------



## strandi (19. August 2013)

Fuzzymobil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schade, dass erst ca 150 fahrer gemeldet sind! Es ist eine Schande für alle MTBler die aus der näheren Umgebung kommen. Mensch so ein Event muß man doch unterstürzen.




Habe das Event auch eben über meine FB-Seite gepusht. Hoffe es hilft


----------



## Fuzzymobil (20. August 2013)

Ja, wäre schön wenn noch paar dazu stoßen 
Sind eigentlich in dieser Starterlist die Rosbach bike challenge schon dabei oder kommen die noch extra dazu. 

Grüße bis zum 15.9. hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter stabil. Die Tour im Regen fahren wird sicherlich dreckig


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (20. August 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> 2010 wurde die Marathon DM ausgetragen und die Profis waren voll des Lobes wegen der schönen und anspruchsvollen Strecke.
> Wenn Ihr Fragen haben solltet dann her damit, ich versuche sie gerne zu beantworten.
> Gruß Toni


Auch 2 mal die 108 km gefahren und tolle strecke und gut organisiert 
Warum immer kurzer und kurzer? 81 km (und auch nicht sicher wenn es zu wenig fahrer gibt) ist normal für mich kein 2 x 400 km im auto wert.
Tut mir leid, aber kein Dünsberg mehr wenn es nur "sprintmarathon" gibt........


----------



## Deleted 6320 (20. August 2013)

Leider haben viele Veranstaltungen dies Problem. Du brauchst mögliche viele Starter, also "Masse". Die Masse scheut sich aber vor sehr langen Strecken, vor allem wenn die so tollen Anstiege und DH´s bereits diskutiert werden.


----------



## cube2 (20. August 2013)

micha17 schrieb:


> Die Masse scheut sich aber vor sehr langen Strecken, vor allem wenn die so tollen Anstiege und DH´s bereits diskutiert werden.



Ja der Dünsberg-Marathon hat aber auch heftige Anstiege die es in sich haben und das schon auf der 54 KM
Mittelstrecke, das sieht man auch schon an den 1370 Hm auf 54 KM, 
das ist schon nicht schlecht. Und deshalb melden sich so wenige für 
die Langstrecke, wer will sich das auch schon zweimal an tun. Aber sonst ein klasse Marathon den man einmal gefahren sein sollte. 


Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toni172 (20. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin Mitglied im Verein (und auch 2 facher Langstreckenteilnehmer) der den Dünsberg Marathon organisiert. Bei der Langstrecke war es die letzten Jahre so das wir weniger wie 50 Starter hatten (ausgenommen bei der DM 2010). Da stellt sich einfach aus organisatorischer und finanzieller Sicht die Frage ob man ehrenamtliche Helfer (Streckenposten) und bezahlte Helfer (Rotes Kreuz) wegen so wenig Starter 4h länger im Wald stehen lässt bzw. bezahlen muss.

Gruss Toni

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred_mtb-sport (20. August 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin Mitglied im Verein (und auch 2 facher Langstreckenteilnehmer) der den Dünsberg Marathon organisiert. Bei der Langstrecke war es die letzten Jahre so das wir weniger wie 50 Starter hatten (ausgenommen bei der DM 2010). Da stellt sich einfach aus organisatorischer und finanzieller Sicht die Frage ob man ehrenamtliche Helfer (Streckenposten) und bezahlte Helfer (Rotes Kreuz) wegen so wenig Starter 4h länger im Wald stehen lässt bzw. bezahlen muss.
> 
> Gruss Toni


Nicht ganz richtig: In 2011 gab es ein rennen im RWP Marathoncup serie für die Holländische fahrer und auch mehr als 50 starter.
Leider gibt es immer weniger Deutsche fahrer die 100+ km fahren willen, aber nur kurz (schau mal z.b.  ergebnisse Willingen, Saalhausen uws.). 
Kein ahnung warum, 50 km kann mann doch nicht wirklich mehr marathon nennen, aber längere cross country 
Bleibt im jeden fall schade, weil die strecke mir in 2011 sehr gut gefallen hat und 2 mal eine tolle strecke ist 2 x fun und schmerzen.
Nur wenn die Flachländer kommen gibt es genug teilnehmer beim langstrecke.


----------



## Toni172 (20. August 2013)

Stimmt Fred da hast Du recht.
Ich habe unsere Holländischen Freunde vergessen. Dann wird es Zeit das der RWP Cup wieder bei uns Station macht.:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cube2 (20. August 2013)

Habe noch 2 Fragen, warum gibt es bei euch keine Urkunden die man sich dann im Internet selbst runterladen und ausdrucken könnte, 
so wie es bei vielen anderen Marathons auch möglich ist. 
Und warum tut ihr beim Minimarathon nicht die Strecke auf etwa 35 bis 40 KM erhöhen, für die denen die 54 KM mit 1370 Hm einfach zuviel sind? 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (20. August 2013)

So, nachdem ich endlich für den Tag frei bekommen habe, bin ich auch dabei (das 4. mal in Folge  )


----------



## rokl58 (20. August 2013)

Wenn man schon die Langstrecke streichen will wenn nicht genug Fahrer sich anmelden, dann sollte man so ehrlich sein und den Angemeldeten ueberlassen op sie lieber das Geld zurueck wollen oder aber die Mitteldistanz fahren wollen. So wie es jetzt geregelt ist wird keiner, der eine laengere Anreise hat, sich fuer die Langdistanz anmelden. Wie Fred schon sagte lohnt es sich nicht um 400 km im Auto zu sitzen fuer die Mitteldistanz.


----------



## Toni172 (20. August 2013)

cube2 schrieb:


> Habe noch 2 Fragen, warum gibt es bei euch keine Urkunden die man sich dann im Internet selbst runterladen und ausdrucken könnte,
> so wie es bei vielen anderen Marathons auch möglich ist.
> Und warum tut ihr beim Minimarathon nicht die Strecke auf etwa 35 bis 40 KM erhöhen, für die denen die 54 KM mit 1370 Hm einfach zuviel sind?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk 2



Frage 1 kann ich so gar nicht beantworten. Ich gebe das mal an das Orgateam weiter als Anregung für nächstes Jahr.

Frage 2. Es muss auch etwas mit der Streckenaufteilung passen. Wenn wir die Strecke etwas länger machen würden, dann wären die Topspots der Mitteldistanz schon im Minimarathon. Das wäre auch Fahrtechnisch für so manchen "Neueinsteiger" etwas zu viel. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (20. August 2013)

@rokl58
Aber es wird doch auch keiner die 400km Anfahrt auf sich nehmen und dann sich bei zu wenig Teilnehmern das Geld wieder zurück geben lassen und dann wieder nach Hause fahren. Oder verstehe ich das falsch.
Ich stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rokl58 (20. August 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @_rokl58_
> Aber es wird doch auch keiner die 400km Anfahrt auf sich nehmen und dann sich bei zu wenig Teilnehmern das Geld wieder zurück geben lassen und dann wieder nach Hause fahren. Oder verstehe ich das falsch.
> Ich stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



Dann probiere ich es noch einmal : Der Organisator hat angekuendigt, dass diejenigen die sich fuer die Langdistanz angemeldet (und bezahlt) haben, automatisch auf die Mitteldistanz umgemeldet werden falls die Langdistanz nicht stattfindet. D.h. ich bin mein Geld so oder so los. Besser waere es wenn der eingezahlte Betrag auf Wunsch zurueckgezahlt wird, falls man die Mitteldistanz nicht fahren moechte.

Ich muss auch keinen VW Kaefer kaufen wenn der VW Passat nicht mehr erhaeltlich ist


----------



## Toni172 (20. August 2013)

rokl58 schrieb:


> Dann probiere ich es noch einmal : Der Organisator hat angekuendigt, dass diejenigen die sich fuer die Langdistanz angemeldet (und bezahlt) haben, automatisch auf die Mitteldistanz umgemeldet werden falls die Langdistanz nicht stattfindet. D.h. ich bin mein Geld so oder so los. Besser waere es wenn der eingezahlte Betrag auf Wunsch zurueckgezahlt wird, falls man die Mitteldistanz nicht fahren moechte.
> 
> Ich muss auch keinen VW Kaefer kaufen wenn der VW Passat nicht mehr erhaeltlich ist



Ah jetzt ja, habe mal einen Schritt auf die Seite gemacht, schon verstehe ich es.
Meinst Du das dieses Verfahren sooooo viel mehr Langdistanz Fahrer bringt ?????

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rokl58 (20. August 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich einige MTBer aus den Niederlanden, die sich aus diesem Grund erst gar nicht anmelden (ich gehoere auch dazu). Darueberhinaus, warum sollten Fahrer aus Deutschland, die aehnlich lange Reiszeiten auf sich nehem, anders darueber denken. Ich denke nicht dass das Geld in Deutschland lockerer in den Taschen sitzt als in den Niederlanden.


----------



## Toni172 (20. August 2013)

Dazu müsste man aber in der Ausschreibung festlegen, das wenn z.b. 5 Tage vor Renntermin die Anzahl der Fahrer nicht zustande kommen die Langstrecke abgesagt wird. Und nicht erst am Morgen des Renntages. Das würde dann vieles vereinfachen. Dann den Teilnehmern zur Wahl stellen kurz zu fahren oder Geld zurück.
Ist es das wie Du es Dir vorstellst?????


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rokl58 (20. August 2013)

Yes !


----------



## Toni172 (21. August 2013)

Gut, ich habe es mir notiert und werde es nächsten Treffen ansprechen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cube2 (21. August 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Frage 1 kann ich so gar nicht beantworten. Ich gebe das mal an das Orgateam weiter als Anregung für nächstes Jahr.
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2





Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk 2

Aber das dürfte doch kein großer 
Aufwand sein das dieses Jahr noch 
umzusetzen, es sind ja bis zum Marathon noch über 3 Wochen Zeit
dafür.


----------



## dj_holgie (21. August 2013)

Fuzzymobil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schade, dass erst ca 150 fahrer gemeldet sind! Es ist eine Schande für alle MTBler die aus der näheren Umgebung kommen. Mensch so ein Event muß man doch unterstürzen. Ich fahr jetzt das dritte mal mit und ist mir Sch...egal und wenn ich als letzter durchs Ziel fahre.
> Wenn ich meine Bikekollegen  frage Stöhn Hmhh jo ne weis nicht...
> Es macht total Spass an dem Tag dort zu fahren. Man kann einfach darauf los donnern - keine Spaziergänge und sogar Zuschauer die einen immer anfeuern egal auf welcher Position. Ausserdem gibt es ja noch 3 verschiedene Klassen.
> ...



Was macht ihr euch denn so sorgen um Platzierungen? Ich nutze die Strecke lieber als schöne Tour als komplett auf Anschlag ohne Genuß zu fahren. Was hab ich denn davon ob ich übertrieben gesagt 110 statt 130 zu werden. Nene  Ob 19 km/h Durschnitt oder 21 ist mir dann auch wurscht.


----------



## Fuzzymobil (31. August 2013)

dj holgie,
mit 19km/h wäre ich auch sehr zufrieden!!! Wäre eine Zeit von knapp unter 3h auf der Kurzstrecke... Schaffe ich nicht.
Wie ich auch schrieb ist mir die Plazierung ebenfalls Wurscht. Aber es ist ja doch ein Wettkampf und ich werde alles was mir an Mitteln zu Verfügung steht geben. Aber alles mit Spaß an der Freud. Ist für mich ein Erlebnis mit Top Bikeren da mitzufahren.
Auch wenn sie mich überholen. Es war mir in 2011 beim DBM ein absolutes Erlebnis als mich das Führungsduo (ich Kurzstrecke die Langstrecke) überrundeten! Die sind an mir vorbei, an einer Steigung, Leute, Leute ohne Atmen!
Wenn ich die Landschaft genießen möchte fahre ich die Strecke gerne mal so - ohne Rennen...

Edit
mittlerweile über 300 Fahrer angemeldet. 42 bei der Langstrecke das wird was! Auf ihr Niederländer kommt rüber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## festus hagen (2. September 2013)

@Toni172: gibts schon irgendwo infos, was sich an der Strecke ändert?


----------



## Toni172 (2. September 2013)

soweit mir bekannt bleibt alles beim alten. Bin aber auch nicht zu 100% auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Einzige mir bekannte Änderung ist die Langstrecke. Die besteht nun aus Kurzstrecke plus Minimarathon. Vielleicht könnte es eine kleine Änderung beim Chickenway (Umfahrung der Rutsche) geben.


----------



## herr.gigs (2. September 2013)

Langstrecke wirds wohl wieder keine geben oder? 65 Leute sind das nicht


----------



## Benji (2. September 2013)

seh ich auch so, deswegen fahren wir nach neckarsulm, da gibts 70km, der start ist später und es ist weniger anfahrtsweg, was will man mehr 

b


----------



## freak13 (4. September 2013)

So, Langstrecke ist mal wieder definitiv abgesagt. Schade.
In Bullau waren es glaube auch nur 25 Vorangemeldete...aber dann am Veranstaltungstag doch plötzlich 60.
Einfach mal was durchziehen....
Dieses hin und her motiviert nicht gerade. Denke nächstes Jahr suche ich mir gleich ein anderes Rennen.


----------



## zoli325 (5. September 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> So, Langstrecke ist mal wieder definitiv abgesagt. Schade.
> In Bullau waren es glaube auch nur 25 Vorangemeldete...aber dann am Veranstaltungstag doch plötzlich 60.
> Einfach mal was durchziehen....
> Dieses hin und her motiviert nicht gerade. Denke nächstes Jahr suche ich mir gleich ein anderes Rennen.



Hallo , sehe ich genauso, werde auch in Neckarsulm die 70 km fahren

gruß zoli


----------



## Der Kassenwart (6. September 2013)

die offizielle seite zum dünsbergmarathon meldete am 3.9. folgendes:
Streckenänderung: Wurzeltrail wird Opfer des neuen hessischen Waldgesetzes

Der Wurzeltrail entlang der L3047 (km 7 bis km 9 der bisherigen Streckenführung) ist leider in diesem Jahr nicht Bestandteil der Strecke.

ich verstehe den bezug zum waldgesetz nicht, es findet sich nirgends eine erläuterung dazu auf der HP. das macht den marathon deutlich ärmer, wird aber alle fahrtechniklegastheniker freuen, weil damit der waldautobahnanteil, den man mit dicker wade wegpressen kann, wieder steigt.
andererseits macht es ohnehin keinen spaß, dieses trailstück, das man mit kumpels flüssig fährt, entlang zu schieben, weil wieder mal einer der "spezialisten" absteigen muss und es nen mordsstau gibt.
ich nehme diese jahr ohnehin nicht teil, werde aber am WE die marathonstrecke MIT dem trail abfahren und spaß haben.


----------



## Flowtec (6. September 2013)

Ja, das mit der Aussage bzgl. Waldgesetz ist schon merkwürdig. Da haben wir die Zwei-Meter Regelung in Hessen erfolgreich abgeschafft und trotzdem darf der Trail wg. dem Hess. Waldgesetz nicht gefahren werden...komisch!


Fahre dieses Jahr aber auch nicht mit...


----------



## Toni172 (7. September 2013)

Ist ja im Endeffekt auch egal wie die Begründung lautet. Fakt ist, das Jemand offizielles gesagt hat das der Trail nicht mehr im Dünsberg Marathon integriert sein darf. Punkt. Da ist es dann auch egal ob das nun der Forst, ein privater Wald Besitzer, oder eine andere Behörde ist.
Was nützt es erstmal als Veranstalter auf diesen Sahne Trail zu setzen, wenn dann vielleicht die ganze Veranstaltung Platzt.

Leider musste ja beim diesjährigen XC Rennen auch schon der eine oder andere Trail drann glauben.

Leider sind wir hier in der Gegend nicht so stark touristisch erschlossen. Sonst hätten die Veranstalter von solchen Events mit Sicherheit ein größeres Mitsprache Recht. 
Es kommt ja Kohle in die Kasse.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (7. September 2013)

letztlich tut schonung dem trail gut, denn streckenweise ist er in einem bedenklichen zustand. kaum auszudenken, wenn da mit einem mal ein paar hundert leute durchfahren bzw schieben.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. September 2013)

Hm schade, da sinkt die Lust nächste Woche mitzufahren. Besonders da ich mit einem Fully starten wollte und nicht mit einem 29er Traktor. 

Hast du die Strecke evtl. als GXP?




Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> die offizielle seite zum dünsbergmarathon meldete am 3.9. folgendes:
> Streckenänderung: Wurzeltrail wird Opfer des neuen hessischen Waldgesetzes
> 
> Der Wurzeltrail entlang der L3047 (km 7 bis km 9 der bisherigen Streckenführung) ist leider in diesem Jahr nicht Bestandteil der Strecke.
> ...


----------



## Fuzzymobil (9. September 2013)

Bei GPS-Tour.info gibt es eine Menge GPX Dateien wenn man unter Dünsberg MTB sucht...


----------



## Merckx (11. September 2013)

Hi,

da sich in diesem thread ja schon ein paar Leute für den Bikemax-Marathon in Neckarsulm ausgesprochen haben, mal eine kurze Frage:
Wer von euch kennt denn die örtlichen Gegebenheiten? Mich würde vor allem interessieren ob's da was technisches gibt, wie die Verpflegung aussieht und ob's jetzt 1400 oder 1600hm sind (bei race result 1400, sonst steht überall 1600). Würde mich da über jeden Hinweis freuen.

Sorry für das krasse cross-posting, aber wenn jemand von der neckarsulmer Truppe einen eigenen Thread eröffnet, lasse ich mich natürlich gerne verschieben...


----------



## Fuzzymobil (11. September 2013)

Moin
die Teilnehmerzahl kratzt an der 400 Marke...
Das steigen meine Chancen, doch nicht letzter zu werden


----------



## Patzemann (13. September 2013)

Bin zwar hochmotiviert und auch ernsthaft seit einigen Wochen im Training, aber eigentlich noch ein echtes Greenhorn auf dem MTB. Der diesjährige Dünsberg-Marathon wird mein erstes MTB-Rennen, gehe über die 54km an den Start...

Habe mir beim Training im strömenden Regen am Dienstag und Mittwoch allerdings eine Erkältung eingefangen. Sollte es bis Sonntag nicht besser werden werde ich wohl nicht fahren können...


Meine zwei Fragen an Euch Cracks:

- würdet Ihr mit einer leichten Erkältung an den Start gehen (mir geht`s nicht um Platzierungen)?
- wird mir bei Nichtstart das Startgeld erstattet oder bekomme ich zumindest ein Andenken (Startnummer, T-Shirt, Trinkflasche o.ä.) für meinen ersten nicht gefahrenen Marathon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (13. September 2013)

Natürlich kannst Du Deine Startnummer abholen und dann aber nicht mitfahren. Somit hast Du Dein Starterpaket.
Das mit dem Startgeld zurück kann ich so jetzt gar nicht beantworten.

Die Frage ist halt, was ist eine leichte Erkältung???
Fühle ich mich schlecht oder schlapp, dann lasse ich es. Läuft nur etwas die Nase dann würde ich locker mitfahren, mit der Berücksichtigung das ich 3 Tage später richtig krank sein kann.


----------



## Fuzzymobil (13. September 2013)

Du Toni, sag mal sind den auch ein paar Promis am Start?


----------



## Toni172 (13. September 2013)

Ich denke das der Max Friedrich am Start ist. 

dann
Coconcelli	Jochen,
Rood	Bram
Odrosek	Marc
Jüngst	Birgit


PS: und ich natürlich


----------



## festus hagen (13. September 2013)

und ich


----------



## Fuzzymobil (13. September 2013)

Wow, Wahnsinn ein Grund mehr den Dünsberg mit zu fahren.
Wegen festus natürlich

der Max war ja schon öfters dabei...
Ich freue mich auf Sonntag!
Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken.

Kann mir noch jemand sagen nach wieviel km die Rutsche kommt? 
Ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern..alzi...
Oder wann die Führenden ungefähr die Rutsche erreichen. 
Auf der DBM Seite stand auch nix vom Schuttle?

Grüße bis Sonntag Michi


----------



## Toni172 (13. September 2013)

26.08.2013 Shuttleservice am Sonntag, dem 15.09.2013 ab 8.30 Uhr
Ein Bus pendelt vom Start zum Dünsberg. Ausgewiesene Parkplätze befinden sich direkt bei der Sporthalle, sowie auf dem Festplatz Fellingshausen (Entfernung ca. 700 m) 

steht auf der HP

die ALZI scheint Fortgeschritten zu sein.


----------



## dj_holgie (13. September 2013)

Fuzzymobil schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt es trocken.



Lebst du nicht in Deutschland? Hier war die komplette Woche nur Regen. Mit Trocken wird da wohl kaum was.


----------



## Toni172 (13. September 2013)

Er hat doch Alzi, den Regen hat er schon vergessen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fuzzymobil (14. September 2013)

Regen, wo? 
bei uns war es gestern schön...


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (14. September 2013)

Gibt wohl ne Staublunge morgen. Ich überlege nackt zu fahren bei dem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuzzymobil (14. September 2013)

Moin, ich versuche nur etwas Optimistenwetter zu verbreiten.
Nacktwanderer habe wir schon mal gesehen, aber MTBler...
Wenn es so wird wie heute ist doch super, oder?

Zieht ihr für Feuchte und Matsch andere Reifen auf?

Weiß keiner mehr wann es ungefähr zur Rutsche kommt? Ersten Viertel oder Hälfte des Rennen?

Grüße Michi


----------



## Toni172 (14. September 2013)

An alle unentschlossenen !!!!!

Ich habe gerade die letzte Meldung von der Strecke bekommen. Sie ist in einem Topzustand. Bis auf 2-3 kleine Pfützen alles bestens.
Das etwas schlechte Wetter der letzten Woche hat der Strecke nicht geschadet. Einige Passagen wie z.b. die Rutsche haben sogar mehr Grip als wenn es extrem trocken wäre.
Der Waldboden ist noch so trocken das die Streckenaufbauer Mühe haben die Holzpfosten in den Boden zu bekommen.

Und das allerschönste kommt noch. Es soll kein Regen mehr kommen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (14. September 2013)

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, allerdings Mini, da ich dieses Jahr zu viel RR gefahren bin und niemanden aufhalten will. Rutsche kommt so nach 45 Minuten würde ich sagen - dürfte dann knapp 10 Uhr für die ersten sein.
Viel Spaß an alle


----------



## Fuzzymobil (14. September 2013)

Wir waren gerade in Bibertal.
Der Boder der Rutsch ist zwar nass aber wirklich griffig! 
Alles bestens. Einige drehen schon ihre Runden. 
Team von 2fast:  
http://www.2fast-bike.de/site/index...am&PHPSESSID=05cbaf093ee90cb2fb807f7a21ca6718

Aktuelle Rutschebilder






















Grüße Michi


----------



## dj_holgie (14. September 2013)

Bin auch dabei, hab mich heute schon richtig im Schlamm warm gefahren . Was ist denn die sagen umwobene Rutsche (fahre zum 1. mal). Ein so steiles Stück das man nur mit geschlossener Bremse rutschend runterkommt??


----------



## Toni172 (15. September 2013)

Hi, das ist eine Abfahrt die so steil ist das wenn man eingefahren ist man eigentlich nicht mehr ohne Sturz anhalten kann.
Zusätzlich teilweise mit Wurzeln im unteren Teil.
Die kannst Du nicht verpassen. Da sollten eigentlich die meisten Zuschauer stehen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (15. September 2013)

War wieder sehr spaßig :thumbup:
Und die Strecke war wirklich gut in Schuss! Ich hab nach den letzten Tagen gedacht, ich bräuchte Schwimmflügel :-D


----------



## Fuzzymobil (16. September 2013)

Wieder eine toller Event. 
Ein Fahrer hat sich auf der Rutsche ziemlich böse abgelegt.
Meine Frau hat es gesehen. Sie war etwas schockiert. Weis jemand ob es ihm gut geht? 

Was war mit dem 2Fast Team los - die standen da im Wald?
Hoffentlich kein Rahmenbruch 
Finde die Bikes eigentlich nicht übel. Vor allem sind die hier um die Ecke...

http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/heu...berg-mountainbike-marathon-2013-in-biebertal/


----------



## dj_holgie (16. September 2013)

Ja, war echt super, ziemlich geiler Marathon. So eine gute Streckenausschilderung hab ich noch nie gesehen vorher, wirklich alle 2 Meter hing irgendwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanEbers (16. September 2013)

Ich war auch dabei und bin garantiert nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, dann aber auf der 54er Strecke - konnte Trainingsbedingt dieses Jahr nur den Mini fahren, aber dort hab ich umso mehr Gas gegeben! Kompliment an die Veranstalter!


----------



## Kastel67 (16. September 2013)

Fuzzymobil schrieb:


> Was war mit dem 2Fast Team los - die standen da im Wald?
> Hoffentlich kein Rahmenbruch
> Finde die Bikes eigentlich nicht übel. Vor allem sind die hier um die Ecke...
> 
> http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/heu...berg-mountainbike-marathon-2013-in-biebertal/



Jule hatte sich den Mantel aufgeschlitzt und damit ihre Chance auf den Gesamtsieg vertan. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was daran oder einem eventuellen Rahmenbruch lustig sein sollte. Aber bei manchen wird Niveau eben in einer blauen Dose geliefert.

Gruß k67


----------



## Ducatist69 (16. September 2013)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Jule hatte sich den Mantel aufgeschlitzt und damit ihre Chance auf den Gesamtsieg vertan. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was daran oder einem eventuellen Rahmenbruch lustig sein sollte. Aber bei manchen wird Niveau eben in einer blauen Dose geliefert.
> 
> Gruß k67


----------



## Fuzzymobil (18. September 2013)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was daran oder einem eventuellen Rahmenbruch lustig sein sollte. Aber bei manchen wird Niveau eben in einer blauen Dose geliefert.
> Gruß k67



Du hast Recht..war ein blöder Spruch. Wollte eigentlich nur die Peinlichkeit einer Panne des 2FAST Bikes zum Ausdruck bringen - wenn man als Werbeträger unterwegs ist. Glücklicherweise ist ja dabei keiner zu Schaden gekommen. Aber warum ist der Kollege von Jule, Marc nicht weitergefahren? Er mischt doch auch noch vorne in der Bike Challenge mit.

Weiß den jemand was von dem bösen Sturz bei der Rutsche?


----------



## cube2 (23. September 2013)

Wann sind die Bilder online????? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dj_holgie (23. September 2013)

Fuzzymobil schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich nur die Peinlichkeit einer Panne des 2FAST Bikes zum Ausdruck bringen - wenn man als Werbeträger unterwegs ist.



Sind die 2Fast Bikes heilig gesprochen und haben nie Pannen oder wie? Ich mein GERADE bei den Profis (oder in diesem Fall Halb Profis) platzt oder reißt des öfteren mal was, weil die eben das Material bis ans Limit strapazieren. Wüsste jetzt nicht was daran peinlich sein sollte, wenn man sich den Mantel aufschlitzt. Passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (9. Oktober 2013)

cube2 schrieb:


> Wann sind die Bilder online?????



Wollte auch nochmal nachfragen, wo man die Bilder finden kann.


----------

